# Help: Kitchen sink drain is clogged with grease



## Green Giant (May 13, 2009)

Do you have a cleanout in the basement that you can access? If so, remove the cap and try snaking it from there.


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Be very caqreful with that caustic cleanout stuff. It can blind and burn you.
I would use non-caustic enzyme-based drain cleaner like DrainCare. Just follow the directions on the jug.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## MACPLUMB (Jan 21, 2008)

*Kitchen sink drain*

YES IT IS WAY PAST TIME TO CALL A PLUMBER !

AND FOR GOD'S SAKE PLEASE TELL HIM ABOUT THE ACID "BEFORE" HE RUN'S HIS SNAKE INTO THE DRAIN,

IF YOU WANT WATCH WHAT AND HOW HE DO'ES WORK THEN YOU CAN DECIDE
NEXT TIME IF YOU WANT TO DO THE DRAIN OR JUST SKIP THE HARD PART 
AND JUST WANT TO CALL A PROFESSIONAL TO BEGIN WITH :thumbsup:

QUESTION FOR ALL D.I.Y. PEOPLE THAT WANT TO TRY CHEMICAL CLEANERS ? ?

WHAT PART OF HIGH SCHOOL PHYSICS TEACH'S YOU THAT ANY KIND OF DRAIN CHEMICAL IS GOING TO "SOAK" THOUGH 20 OR SO FEET OF STANDING WATER ? ?
AS IS BETWEEN WHERE YOUR KITCHEN DRAIN IS AND TO THE CLOSEST TOILET MAIN DRAIN WHERE THE LINE TIE'S INTO ? ? ? :thumbsup:


----------



## cips (Apr 5, 2009)

*It's Free *

Hey gang...Just an update.

I called a local plumber and after I told him what I already did, he actually recommended I call Roto-Rooter: Drain Service. He was quite honest and mentioned that he felt the Roto-Rooter guys would do a better job in the drain department, plus he said he would feel bad if he charged me and did not get the job done right..he was being selective...but he was honest.

I called Roto, they came out to my house within an hour and brought in the heavy artillery ( machine auger ) and he went to work. He was here for over an hour plugging away..he went all the way..about 60 feet trying to get this drain working...it finally gave way and my drain is working perfectly.

Thumbs up to guy from Roto-Rooter, he was nice and thorough and professional. I cost $150 for the service and I get a 1 month warantty on the servie if is clogs again within a month.

glad it is fixed. He also said, don't use that caustic acid stuff, more hassle than good. 

That is all..this thread is closed. Thanks for the feedback fellas


----------



## SHR Plumber (Aug 20, 2013)

cips said:


> Thumbs up to guy from Roto-Rooter, he was nice and thorough and professional. I cost $150 for the service and I get a 1 month warantty on the servie if is clogs again within a month.


What? The Roto-Rooter guy forgot to tell you your main sewer line was broken or collapsed and you needed to have your whole yard dug up for >$10,000? There is a first time for everything. Only $150? You got a good deal from an honest technician. I am really happy this worked out for you.


----------

